# Amarok 2 Released : KDE 4 Media Player



## Dark Star (Dec 11, 2008)

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/4621/logotb4.png​"In the beginning" - Amarok 2.0 released  
Now Available for MAC OSX and Windows​

Amarok the KDE audio player has released its first stable release for KDE 4 platform.. Amarok 2 has introduced great new features and comes with a facelift. .Since KDE 4 has introduced plethora of new technologies, Amarok 2 focuses to thrives on the same providing a rock solid Audio Experience..

*www.imgx.org/files/27499_bq4w8/AmarokSmall.png​
After two years of development, Amarok Team is proud to announce that Amarok 2 has arrived. This arrival is just the beginning.,This new version brings with it a lot of changes:


 Completely redesigned user interface
     Tight integration with online services such as Magnatune, Jamendo, MP3tunes, Last.fm and Shoutcast
     Completely overhauled scripting API and plugin support to allow better integration into Amarok
     Migration from the KDE 3 to KDE 4 framework, and utilization of core technologies such as Solid, Phonon, and Plasma


*www.imgx.org/files/27504_e5hoc/Now%20Playing%20Small.png  *www.imgx.org/files/27502_fvas3/Last%20fmSmall.png​
It is important to note that Amarok 2.0 is a beginning, not an end. Because of the major changes required, not all features from the 1.4 are in Amarok 2. Many of these missing features, like queueing and filtering in the playlist, will return within a few releases. Other features, such as visualizations and support for portable media players, require improvements in the underlying KDE infrastructure.

*www.imgx.org/files/27500_hk1cr/Amarok%202Small.png​
*Download : Download - Amarok Wiki*
Home Page ;  Amarok | Rediscover your music

P.S : Installed and working fine ..Every Major distro has updated their repositories,, Make sure to install after removing older version.. If you are using KDE 4.1.2 you will face Amarok plasma problem updating to KDE 4.1.3 fix everything...

Mandriva users please remove phonon-gstreamer and install phonon-xine .. Some of the file cannot be player by phonon-gstreamer while using KDE player..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice final release. I hope the default (at least) Plasma widgets are not so buggy in it now. Won't be trying it right now though, the last try I gave to some beta or rc was enough an experience. MPD's my favorite choice, low on resources and features too. But as a perfect music player, none can beat Amarok.

Now to see how Exaile tries to catch up, haha!


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2008)

still...


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks good,want to try it but i have a messed up OS, which crashes every now & then.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2008)

How can i remove that widget in the middle? It annoys me


----------



## Garbage (Dec 11, 2008)

Kewl !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> How can i remove that widget in the middle? It annoys me


Right click on whichever widget and remove it? That - button would help as well.

If you're referring to the blank area, I got no clue.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes i am refrring to that middle area....i dont use any widget and its quite inconvenience to drag and drop tracks from Collection to the Now Playing List.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 11, 2008)

AWESOME !

Its the best (though bloated) media player EVER.

DAMN, still not in KDEmod repository.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 11, 2008)

lools good


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 11, 2008)

AWESOME 
Downloading right now....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2008)

I just don't like Amarok :s
Its pretty hard to use compared to songbird, rythmbox and winamp. I mean uneasy thing and twisted interface.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 11, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I just don't like Amarok :s
> Its pretty hard to use compared to songbird, rythmbox and winamp. I mean uneasy thing and twisted interface.


All a matter of getting used too.
in my case, I can't figure out tiny control button of winamp


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I just don't like Amarok :s
> Its pretty hard to use compared to songbird, rythmbox and winamp. I mean uneasy thing and twisted interface.


I'm guessing its the library interface? Cause Winamp, Rhythmbox and Songbird all share the same kind of library with 3-4 boxes listing various kinds of tags each. Amarok's library is more of the expanding kind, I guess that would take some time to get used to.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^^^^ Exactly
Its the Library that scares me away.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

But do try this new interface out. Its not what it just looks like in the screen-shots, there's nice menus floating up just as you start to drag the music. Those certainly help in creating better play-lists.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2008)

Amarok 2 plays some mp3s and refuse to play the others. Using openSUSE 11. Any fix yet?


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 13, 2008)

Lol. Even SUSE has phonon gstreamer installed  Remove it and install phonon-xine


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2008)

Searched. Its phonon-backend-xine...will try it soon.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

Anybody using it on Windows or Macintosh ?


----------



## jck (Dec 16, 2008)

i  cant find Amarok 2 for windows


----------



## Rahim (Dec 16, 2008)

Need more features in Amarok 2.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

I've downloaded Amarok, though I'm currently loving SongBird. Will try amarok after a while


----------



## ranjan2001 (Dec 17, 2008)

jck said:


> i  cant find Amarok 2 for windows


*windows.kde.org/
Please be aware that no stable version of Amarok for Windows has yet been released. This means those builds are *FOR TESTING PURPOSES ONLY*. There is *no official support* for them.


----------



## Sathish (Dec 17, 2008)

Amarok 2 is good only for Linux..

In windows, Mxplay,AIMP2(audio) and VLC(video) is best in the world.. nothing can beat it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

But on Linux, Amarok2 blends in so well with KDE that it seems almost invisible. Its one really fine piece of art.


----------

